# Salt Fork Cabins



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Got a long weekend reserved in May. Any action along the cabins? Dock area? Shore fishing from cabins? How bout the bay? Always had luck with the cats at the turnaround. Who's catching fish? Thx!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

its all good! assuming you wont have a boat, go to the turnaround and go left...the old creek channel runs thru there, nice fast drop to 30' also they rent boats at sugartree marina


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Son and I have fished there in years past when we rented a cabin. We fished mainly at the docks and caught crappie, bluegill, small bass and even a couple saugeye. All fish were caught on nightcrawlers and minnows. We would go down to the docks at night and get some channel cat on liver, most cats were on the 1-3lb range. Guys who rented boats told me they did well in the bay directly accross from the docks. Whenever wee stayed in the fall seemed like guys were always trolling the bays for Musky.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

OK, guys. Good info. Keep it coming. Thx. :G


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

So my big weekend starts this Friday morning. I'll be fishing a good 14+ hrs. per day. Stop by the cabin with the big gray F-250 for a hot dog and fish talk. Weather looks decent. Gunna hit SF hard. I'll post results. Any last minute reports? :G


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

I might stop by. I'm always hungry. Down there Thr-Sun. Weather looks good.

I bank fished in the rain on Sunday and caught 20 fish in 2 hours. I think with some healthy minnows and a slip bobber you'll have a good time around the bay. I hope you grabbed a lake map with depths on it. You won't go wrong targeting the cats either.

To All: Are all ramps at all marinas fair game for the public? My father was under the impression the cabin ramps were only for cabin guests.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

You doing any squatching?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Forker said:


> I might stop by. I'm always hungry. Down there Thr-Sun. Weather looks good.
> 
> I bank fished in the rain on Sunday and caught 20 fish in 2 hours. I think with some healthy minnows and a slip bobber you'll have a good time around the bay. I hope you grabbed a lake map with depths on it. You won't go wrong targeting the cats either.
> 
> To All: Are all ramps at all marinas fair game for the public? My father was under the impression the cabin ramps were only for cabin guests.


cabin ramps and docks are for guests only, although i have launched there when i didnt have a cabin...FYI... the rangers enclosed dock is right beside the cabin ramps!

public ramps at both marinas as well as morning glory(dam) and north salem(right of 77 kimbolton exit)

also there is a bigfoot festival there this weekend so beware of strange activity!!
i'll be on the lake sat-sun ...


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Yes, I will be squatching with my nephew (when I'm not fishing of course!) :G


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I thought he was called "grassman" down around Salt Fork? lol


----------

